# Dried Apricot Wine recipe (starting up)



## PierreR (Oct 3, 2015)

So I have my Peach bottled and tucked away in the rack, which leaves a carboy empty. Cant have that now can we!! 
This is an add on/build to a recipe I use, looking to enhance it maybe.

*Dried Apricot wine*

9 pounds Dried Turkish Apricots
5 pounds Tart semi dry Apricots
1 liter White Grape Concentrate (This stuff will make 3 liters of juice at 20-22 Brix or 1.8-1.9 S.G. Brand name is Global Vintners)
2 pounds dark brown sugar (Demerara)
5 tsp Pectic Enzyme
1 tsp Grape Tannin
5 tsp Acid Blend
4 crushed Campden tablets
Dextrose (corn sugar) to bring mixture to 1.095-1.100, or 22.6 to 23.7 Brix
Yeast: Lalvin 71B-1122 
Yeast Nutrient
Water to 23 liters ( I use more, planning in an extra 1 gallon jug for top ups when racking)

Prepare fruit, coarsely chop apricots, and add to primary. Use bag if you like. Boil water and add to primary. Agitate periodically till lukewarm. 

Add white grape concentrate, and remaining ingredients, minus sugar and yeast/nutrient.

Measure SG, and add dextrose to hit desired level (This batch hit 1.098 after adding an additional 8 pounds of dextrose). Cover and leave to soak over night.

Prepare yeast ( I activate/hydrate in some of the must, diluted 50/50 with warm pre-boiled water for 10-15 minutes)Add to must, along with nutrient.

Cover primary loosely, stir must daily, breaking and turning cap. Once vigorous/active ferment has subsided (5-9 days), rack into secondary, lightly squeeze pulp, to extract juice.

More to follow!


----------



## PierreR (Oct 5, 2015)

Well, had a little bit of pucker factor going over the weekend! 

Had all my ingredients incorporated, all was well, left it Saturday night to soak, and gas off a lot of the preservatives in the dried apricots. 

Sunday morning, I hydrated the yeast as I described in the first post, let it come to a foamy head 3 times, stirring it in in between. I noticed the liquid had gone from a nice bright yellow, to a more murky, brownish shade. I added the yeast, and left it in the kitchen, warmer than the basement, to start up. In past batches, I have seen the early signs of fermentation after as little a 6-8 hours. At midnight, still no sign of life. This worried me, I was thinking that the SO2 from preserving the apricots was too much for the yeast to overcome, and my local brew shop is closed on Mondays, for me to source fresh yeast. Crap!! Well this morning, there is life, slow, but building. Will keep an eye on it closely today and tomorrow, back to work on Wednesday (I work 8 days on, and 6 days off for a schedule)

As I sourced these apricots from a different vendor, I'm not sure whats going on. Have never had my must discolor so fast. 

Thoughts?


----------



## gratus_fermentatio (Oct 6, 2015)

You might want to check the label on those apricots, some brands will add sodium benzoate or potassium sorbate. The brownish discoloration sounds like exposure to oxygen to me; not oxidation per se, but the same sort of thing when a sliced apple turns brown when exposed to the air. It's OK, just discolored. I'd give it a good stir, then wait & see.
Regards, GF.


----------



## GreginND (Oct 6, 2015)

AND - make sure they are not sulfured. That makes for terrible wine.


----------

